# ebay shipping for seller,cheaper to pay online?



## ufo_chris

Hi ,I have sold a few things here and there on ebay but have a few things now I want to sell. I thought I seen somewhere that if you print the shipping label through ebay or paypal and pay for it it's cheaper than at the post office and also the confirmation charge was included.
Is that still available? How do I do this?
Thanks for any info,
Chris


----------



## katlupe

It is. Delivery Confirmation is .70 at my post office and is .19 at Paypal or eBay. We print our labels for our website out using the post office's online site and it is cheaper than going there in person.


----------



## ErinP

Yep, and DC is _free_ when you ship via Priority. Also, some of the postage rates themselves are cheaper online. 
Priority, for sure, is one.
It's really easy to print a label, just go to the transaction page for that customer in your PayPal account and at the bottom will be several links, one of which will say "Print Shipping Label." 
Click that and it'll take you to a page where you enter all of the info you need.


----------



## ufo_chris

Thanks guys! So I don't have to sign up beforehand?
It sounds easy. So I don't want to use the 'print label' on the my ebay page but go into paypal to do it?
Thanks so much, Chris


----------



## ErinP

Yep, you can use the "print label" on your eBay page, too. It'll be a similar process and it'll still come straight out of your PayPal balance. 
I just like PP because it's what I've been using for years...


----------



## ufo_chris

Thanks Erin. I thought it would be more complicated,so I'm glad to hear that!
Thanks so much,Chris


----------



## Ken Scharabok

I have a PayPal account which can handle both UPS and USPS. I also have a separate account with both UPS and USPS for items not run through PayPal. For example, someone sends me a money order.

Note for usps.com, you cannot purchase first class or parcel post on-line.

You can go to usps.com and do a shipping calculation. It will give the on-liine price and the Post Office price. Sometimes a couple of bucks different. I use it quite a bit for foreign buyers.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I use the print shipping label option on Paypal - its very convenient mainly because when I get to the post office I don't have to stand in line (and there is ALWAYS a line ). I can just walk up to the side counter, put my boxes there, and walk out.

I ship everything in flat-rate Priority mail boxes, which takes the guesswork out of shipping. Its super easy to go into your PayPal, and next to where the funds have been transferred click the "Print Postage" button...a few steps later I print out a label to tape on my box and I'm done!


----------



## Ken Scharabok

The Post Office is making an effort to track insured and Priority Mail shipments from point to point. Not nearly as good as UPS, but they have made progress.

Unless I'm misstaten USPS requires their carriers to pick up Priority Mail packages which don't fit into the mailbox. In my particular situation I ship out a lot of items through USPS. Carrier knows where in shop to look for outgoing and leave incoming.

USPS has the 'UNA-bomber" rule they will not accept a package over 13 ounces with just stamps on it unless presented to a counter clerk. Transaction may not have come thorugh PayPal. Via arrangement with local Post Office I can attach a personal/business check to these packages and they will accept them.

I do the same with foreign shipments. I put on a shipping label and then rubber band onto the package a customs form, a check and a return receipt to me envelope. I've done three of them this week.

At least in my case the local P.O. is very agreeable to accommodating various querks in my commercial business.


----------

